

Not All Hacktivists are Anarchists - rdomanski
http://thenerfherder.blogspot.com/2010/12/when-hacktivists-become-anarchists.html

======
steveklabnik
Ugh. Let's just throw around all kinds of terms to describe all kinds of
people, few of which barely even make sense.

Secondly, here's Assange:

> Leaking is an anarchist act.

